# trunk seal leak



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

*trunk seal leak?*

I'm not sure where it's from. when I got the car the guy had replaced one of the tails. maybe there's a weak seal there? any suggestions? I'm tired of airing the trunk out after a big storm...


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

Ninja said:


> I'm not sure where it's from. when I got the car the guy had replaced one of the tails. maybe there's a weak seal there? any suggestions? I'm tired of airing the trunk out after a big storm...


Chances are highly likely that it is the taillights, one or both. This is a very common problem with Classics. 

Pull your carpet out of the trunk. Close the trunk, and hose the crap out the back of the car, look inside to see which side the water is coming from. 

Remove the taillight. Clean off all the old black goo, it's called dum-dum. You may need some type of solvent, like Goo-Gone. Reapply new dum-dum (they'll have it at an auto-parts store, that is actually the name of the product, it comes in a roll), and put the light back in. Make damn sure the dum-dum goes all the way around the assembly before you put it in place.

Oh yeah...DO NOT use anything but dum-dum. Surely not silicone. Ask me how I know.....


----------



## 91 sentra se (Sep 16, 2005)

i currently used silicone whats the big deal its fine unless you have to remove the whole lens assembly and you can remove the bulbs by themselves so?


----------



## B13Tim (Aug 28, 2005)

[
Yeah the silicone(sp) will work if you let it set up before reinstalling the tails but why rig it when the good stuff is availible? Just go ask for some dum-dum. :thumbup: 



wow i can't spell...


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

91 sentra se said:


> i currently used silicone whats the big deal its fine unless you have to remove the whole lens assembly and you can remove the bulbs by themselves so?


Because when it starts to leak again? Like if you're an original owner or keep the car for a long time? 

Then it is an absolute bitch to remove the taillight assembly. Damn near impossible. So you and I both are _dumbasses_ for using the incorrect product. Welcome to the club bozo.  

Why use dum-dum? Because it's the right product for the job.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Thank you guys for the dum-dum suggestion. My trunk leaks REAL bad, I have my subwoofer on a wood palet, everything else inside tomato crates.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

classic leaky trunk syndrome every sentra gets it but if u fix it right it will never bother u again


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

I did an easy fix myself. I sealed the perimeter and back of the tailights with silicone sealant, and then whent to home depot. i bout this foam strip like thing with adhesive on the back (i think its for window sills; its like 2in wide and like 4-6mm thick, grey). i used that strip and pasted it around where the trunk lid seals to the body when shut. not a pretty fix (like neone notices) but it has worked to this day.

the over all solution is to sealup the tailights and then spend a long time adjusting the trunk for a good tight seal when shut... check out your rubber trunk seals to see if they are in good condition.

-Solid out! Hope this helps!


----------

